# Changes You Want?



## Dominic (Oct 7, 2016)

What changes would you like made to the site?  I have some in mind.


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd like to be the moderator.


----------



## GunninGopher (Oct 7, 2016)

Some of the sticky threads could get "unstuck" at some point.

If you can find some reasonable, sensible regular users to moderate certain forums that might be a good idea. I just realized how silly that was.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2016)

Longer edit times.

Get rid of the email notifications - they just go to my spam filter now


----------



## outside! (Oct 8, 2016)

espola said:


> Longer edit times.
> 
> Get rid of the email notifications - they just go to my spam filter now


You can edit your alert preferences so that you won't receive email notifications.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2016)

outside! said:


> You can edit your alert preferences so that you won't receive email notifications.


I want the alerts.  I just don't want the emails.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 8, 2016)

What do you think about eliminating The "dumb" button???...in my opinion it inflames pettiness, bitterness, bile, vindictiveness and lowers the level of discourse to pre-neanderthal levels...makes having an informed exchange more difficult and breeds trolls like...well the dumb button for trolls and other mentally unstable people = Bill Clinton/Donald Trump on Viagra...just my opinion...overall the Forum is great but the trolls are a drag on the Forum...


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> What do you think about eliminating The "dumb" button???...in my opinion it inflames pettiness, bitterness, bile, vindictiveness and lowers the level of discourse to pre-neanderthal levels...makes having an informed exchange more difficult and breeds trolls like...well the dumb button for trolls and other mentally unstable people = Bill Clinton/Donald Trump on Viagra...just my opinion...overall the Forum is great but the trolls are a drag on the Forum...


The "Dumb" button gives some people something to do.


----------



## HBE (Oct 8, 2016)

Bring back Voting Polls


----------



## zebrafish (Oct 8, 2016)

The trolling is really a turnoff to the site. More active moderating about this would be great-- like banning people who provide nothing of use to the overall conversation. It would probably be healthy for the trolls, also. It is really kind of a sad existence they live.

I like idea of getting rid of the dumb button, also.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 9, 2016)

When I think of the Trolls...  Monty Python's Flying Circus comes to mind....the first 4:30 min are classic..."Good Morning! I'd Like to have an Argument..."


----------



## jrcaesar (Oct 10, 2016)

Dumb button is OK. But if you wanted to change it to a Confusing or That Makes No Sense or That Is Off Topic icon- or add all three - that would be good. I like the ratings in general - chance to say "I read this but don't have 4 more important sentences that you need to read" feedback. Just has to be useful feedback is all.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Dumb button is OK. But if you wanted to change it to a Confusing or That Makes No Sense or That Is Off Topic icon- or add all three - that would be good. I like the ratings in general - chance to say "I read this but don't have 4 more important sentences that you need to read" feedback. Just has to be useful feedback is all.


In many cases the Dumb button is being used like a hammer where a screwdriver would be more appropriate.


----------



## fjc8871 (Oct 10, 2016)

How about adding a classified - for sale or wanted/trade section?


----------



## outside! (Oct 10, 2016)

espola said:


> I want the alerts.  I just don't want the emails.


Under "Preferences" you can turn email notification of Alerts off.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2016)

outside! said:


> Under "Preferences" you can turn email notification of Alerts off.


That is what I have selected.  The emails come anyway unless I turn off the alerts.


----------



## outside! (Oct 10, 2016)

I guess that bug is a feature.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 13, 2016)

Repeating @zebrafish here, but more active moderation of the threads.  If certain members want to flame each other in endless personal attacks, they can do that in the off topic section.  I'm sick of seeing threads about soccer constantly polluted by trolls and folks who can't ignore them.  I was getting excited about the new forum, but I think the people who post valuable information and helpful insight about soccer and the scene in SoCal are going to leave in droves because some folks just can't apply the Golden Rule.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2016)

Messi has been banned.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Oct 20, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Messi has been banned.


Finally!! What about all his aliases?


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 20, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Messi has been banned.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Messi has been banned.


 I sense a bit of wry humor posting this in the "changes you want" thread.


----------



## SageMajor (Oct 20, 2016)

Delete this thread
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/purchase-counterfeit-money-and-fake-passports-driver’s-license-id-cards-visas-ssn.695/


Create 1 specific thread for Espola and JAP to have their little rants in so it stops cluttering up the whole forum, and every single thread.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Finally!! What about all his aliases?


They are too busy with the Dumb button to post anything offensive.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2016)

How about limiting all users to a small number of rating buttons, like 5 a day, and allow users to earn more by posting, something like one or two added button privileges for every posted message.

(I wonder how many "Dumbs" this will gather).


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2016)

And as long as we are talking about buttons, how about a "Waaah!" button, with a crying baby face, like this 
http://www.hey.fr/fun/emoji/android/en/android/662-emoji_android_loudly_crying_face.png


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 22, 2016)

MessiFTW's other aliases are alive and well;  Lorrenna Bobbitt, Clarino and Push-up.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> MessiFTW's other aliases are alive and well;  Lorrenna Bobbitt, Clarino and Push-up.


I noticed that right after Messi was banned the others went on a dumb-fest.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 24, 2016)

Dom....THANK YOU FOR CLEANING UP THE "DUMB BUTTON" marks...lol...much cleaner and better experneince


----------

